# How To Become A Certified Tech?



## TownWrench

Does Anyone Know How To Become Certified In Brrigs,tecumseh And Others?


----------



## LowRider

usually you have to go to classes. may mean traveling to another city near you. i know MTA offers Honda classes. but that's usually how it is done. might also check a local collage that offers small engine repair and see what they say.


----------



## Wendell morton

*wendell morton*



TownWrench said:


> Does Anyone Know How To Become Certified In Brrigs,tecumseh And Others?


take an intelligent normal guy with some mechanical skill, knock his brains out give him a set of tools and bingo you have a tech. Or take a good trade school class that offers OPE training and that will work too. Most trasde schools have this available. Good luck!


----------



## indypower

To become a certified tech, first you have to have at least 1 year experience working in a small engine shop. Here are a list of all the classes needed to become a certifed tech. They cost $300-$800 per class and you may have to travel to the class and stay the week in a hotel. And you MUST attend the technical update seminars every year (sometimes twice/year 1 for spring, 1 for winter).
Oh, Tecumseh is gone so you can no longer become a certified Tecumseh tech.

Authorized Field Service School
The AFSS is 4-day course based on the foundations of the Briggs & Stratton Service Network. This course covers everything from entry level to advanced. We will perform various hands-on procedures such as rewinds, carburetion, electrical troubleshooting, and a complete single cylinder OHV tear-down and reassembly. The course also covers all model identification numbers, parts look-up, service manuals, theory of engine components, warranty, and major engine failure analysis. All support material will be provided, along with lunch each day. Homework is given each night for review and reinforcement of the topics covered that day.


Master Service Technician Exam
The Master Service Technician Exam is a Briggs & Stratton certified test. It measures a technicians ability to repair and troubleshoot Briggs & Stratton engines, along with warranty procedures and looking-up parts. The exam is approximately four to five hours long and is given at our Castleton, NY facility.


B&S Power Products Training
The BSPP (Briggs & Stratton Power Products) Portable Generator & Pressure Washers class is a 2-1/2 day course. It will cover everything from how to look-up and identify parts, operation, troubleshooting, maintenance, and how to repair both portable generators and pressure washers built by Briggs & Stratton. The first day covers support material, generator operation, wiring schematics, and basic hands-on labs to help identify windings. The second day gets into full hands-on tear down of a portable generator and troubleshooting. The third day is only a 1/2 day in which we will cover pressure washer operation, maintenance, and hands-on tear down of various pumps along with troubleshooting scenarios. 


Vanguard / Big Block School
The Vanguard / Big Block school covers all twin-cylinder engines in the Vanguard line, including the new "Big Block" engines. In this course we will tear down three different engines and compliment it with basic maintenance, troubleshooting, and repair procedures. You will receive all of the necessary repair manuals to repair these units along with lunch each day.


3 L/C School
The 3 L/C school is a 2-day class covering both gas and diesel liquid-cooled engines. This course covers background, maintenance, troubleshooting procedures, and a complete engine tear-down. We will cover the differences between gas/diesel engines and how to repair these advanced engines. This is considered a more advanced course and is recommended that you attend the AFSS prior. All repair manuals are provided along with lunch each day. Most of this class is hands-on and is performed in our tear-down room. 

Technical Update Seminar
We hold Briggs & Stratton Technical Updates every year to keep servicing dealers up to date with what's new and improved in the industry. Every year there is a new topic covering both the technical and business sides of your shop. Topics include warranty related issues, new products, improvements or changes to products, and service tips/tools from technicians in the industry.


----------

